

Ask YC:  Seeking feedback on Numbrosia's successor:  Wordrosia (work in progress, but playable) - amichail
http://www.grappa.univ-lille3.fr/icga/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=26

======
amichail
I'm especially interested in a puzzle where strong human players can be
competitive with strong computer players. How difficult would it be to create
a strong Wordrosia computer player?

BTW, even though Wordrosia is playable, no checking is done to see if your
submitted words are valid English words yet.

Moreover, the database may be cleared at any time and will be cleared when the
puzzle is mostly done (in a week or so).

